# BimmerFest Event ID Placards!!!



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

I go tmine and looks GREAT!, I can't wait


----------



## BMWg84 (Apr 8, 2003)

I guess I'll have to add an extra page to include my mods. no biggie.

Good idea for the placards!:thumbup:


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

I mod'd the placard to include 8 instead of 4 lines of text for you mod-crazy folks out there. Hope Clyde and Jon don't mind...

Expanded mod placard


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Awesome! I don't have many mods but I know this will help out most.

Gio


----------

